# erschreckbar



## boxenstop

Bitte um Bedeutungsklärung für "erschreckbar". Ist das Wort legal in einer Pisastudie anwendbar, d.h. gehört es in den Wortstamm von erschrecken. Dre Lehrer meinte schreckhaft ja, erschreckbar nein.
Wir sind der Ansicht, dass die Sprachlehre die Wortkreation erlaubt.


----------



## Demiurg

Hallo boxenstop,

und Willkommen im Forum.

Ich zitiere dazu mal canoo.net:



> *Das Suffix bar*
> 
> Das Suffix bar ist das bei der Bildung von neuen Adjektiven aus Verben am häufigsten vorkommende Suffix. Es drückt aus, dass
> 
> * die Verbhandlung mit jemandem oder etwas gemacht werden kann (bei transitiven Verben, z. B. anwendbar, beheizbar);
> 
> * die Verbhandlung durch jemanden oder etwas gemacht werden kann (bei intransitiven Verben, z. B. brennbar, gerinnbar);
> 
> * etwas für die Verbhandlung geeignet ist (z. B. tanzbar).



Hier trifft der erste Fall zu: die Verbhandlung ("erschrecken") kann mit jemandem gemacht werden.

_Du bist leicht erschreckbar._ => _Man kann dich leicht erschrecken._  => _Du bist leicht zu erschrecken._


----------



## boxenstop

vielen Dank, werde mich weiterhin für den reichen Gebrauch deutscher Sprache einsetzen.


----------



## berndf

Es handelt sich hier offenbar nicht um ein heute gebräuchliches Wort. Im Duden ist es z.B. nicht zu finden. Grimm hat es auch nicht, aber er hat "unerschreckbar", was dann als "nicht erschreckbar" erklärt wird. Der Grammatiker Heyse diskutiert den Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "erschrecklich" (aktiv) und "erschreckbar" (passiv).

M.E ist die von Demiurg zitierte Regel durchaus produktiv, d.h. aus dem Stamm transitiver Verben kann durch den Suffix "-bar" ein Adjektiv mit passiver Bedeutung (_XXX_-bar = fähig, in der Lage oder geeignet _XXX_-t zu werden) erzeugt werden. Jeder Muttersprachler wird einem so gebildetes Adjektiv mühelos und treffsicher eine Bedeutung zuordnen können. So hätte ich z.B. kein Problem zu verstehen, was damit gemeine wäre, wenn jemand sagte, eine mathematische Größe sei "berechenbar", eine Rechenaufgabe sei "rechenbar" und auf einem Weg verstreute Blätter eines Baumes seien "rechbar".

Ich stimme also mit Dir überein, dass "erschreckbar" ein legales standarddeutsches Wort ist, auch wenn es nicht im Duden erscheint.


----------



## Hutschi

Zum Vergleich: "leicht erschreckbar" hat ungefähr die Bedeutung "schreckhaft".
"er ist schwer erschreckbar" hat ungefähr die Bedeutung: "er ist kaum zu erschrecken."

Mit Adjektiven ist die Verwendung viel wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Es handelt sich hier offenbar nicht um ein heute gebräuchliches Wort. ...


Seltsam, ich habe es in der Form "leicht erschreckbar" schon häufiger gehört und mich deshalb etwas gewundert, dass ein deutscher Muttersprachler es nicht kennt.  Aber es könnte natürlich ein Regionalismus sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Wahrscheinlich ist "erschreckbar" ohne Zusätze dadurch blockiert, dass es kaum Information liefert. Praktisch jeder Mensch ist erschreckbar, sofern seine Sinne funktionieren. Der Satz vor diesem hier ist zugleich ein Satz, in dem "erschreckbar" funktioniert, es hängt also vom Kontext ab. 

Ich stimme aber Demiurg zu, dass "leicht erschreckbar" nicht ungewöhnlich ist und häufiger vorkommt.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich habe schon erkannt, was mit "erschreckbar" gemeint sein sollte. Aber ich kannte das Wort nicht und verwende es nicht. Für mich ist jemand, der sich leicht erschrickt: _schreckhaft_.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Betrachtungsweise ist übrigens etwas unterschiedlich. "Schreckhaft" kann man auch sein, ohne das einen jemand erschrecken will. "Erschreckbar" setzt aktives Handeln voraus, wenn der andere erschreckt werden soll.


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Die Betrachtungsweise ist übrigens etwas unterschiedlich. "Schreckhaft" kann man auch sein, ohne das einen jemand erschrecken will. "Erschreckbar" setzt aktives Handeln voraus, wenn der andere erschreckt werden soll.



Hallo Hutschi 

Das ist ein interessanter Gesichtspunkt. Allerdings habe ich nach "erschreckbar" im Internet gesucht, und verwendet wird es offenbar wie "schreckhaft".

Etwa in bezug auf ein Pferd: 





> Bei meinem hat das unheimlich geholfen, er ist zwar immer noch leicht  "erschreckbar", aber durch das Training ist er trotzdem im Vergleich zu  früher viel ausgeglichener und ruhiger geworden!


(Zarte Großschreibungskorrekturen von mir  - Quelle: auftrab.de)


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Wahrscheinlich ist "erschreckbar" ohne Zusätze dadurch blockiert, dass es kaum Information liefert. Praktisch jeder Mensch ist erschreckbar, sofern seine Sinne funktionieren.


Ich sehe hier eine Analogie zum Wort "reizbar", das allerdings im Wörterbuch steht. Oder impliziert "reizbar" schon "leicht reizbar"?


----------



## boxenstop

In der Biologie/ Medizin wird Erschreckbarkeit gemessen und ist aghängig von aktivem oder passivem Erleben. Dazu gibt es sicher eine Skala.
Dann sollte das Wort auch im Duden aufgeführt werden und somit die Kreativität im deutschen Wortgebrauch bezeugen.


----------



## Sowka

boxenstop said:


> In der Biologie/ Medizin wird Erschreckbarkeit gemessen und ist aghängig von aktivem oder passivem Erleben. Dazu gibt es sicher eine Skala.
> Dann sollte das Wort auch im Duden aufgeführt werden und somit die Kreativität im deutschen Wortgebrauch bezeugen.



Hallo boxenstop 

Ich finde Messbarkeit der "startle response" in Fachartikeln vor allem in Kombination mit dem Wort "Schreckhaftigkeit". Kombiniert mit "Erschreckbarkeit" ergeben sich hingegen keine Fundstellen.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Duden werden keineswegs alle Wörter aufgeführt. Es gibt Wörter und Regeln. Viele Wörter, die nach Wortbildungsregeln gebildet werden, sind nicht aufgeführt.

Sowohl "Erschreckbar" als auch "Erschreckbarkeit" werden selten verwendet. Man findet sie bei Google-Suche leicjt als fachsprachliche Ausdrücke, aber nicht oft.


----------



## boxenstop

Hallo alle, danke für die schrecklosen Stellungnahmen, sowohl für den Bereich Deutsch-Ausdruck, als auch im Bereich der Fachsprache.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Ich sehe hier eine Analogie zum Wort "reizbar", das allerdings im Wörterbuch steht. Oder impliziert "reizbar" schon "leicht reizbar"?



Hier kommt es darauf an, ob es "normale" oder Fachsprache ist.

In der Umgangssprache impliziert "reizbar" tatsächlich oft "leicht reizbar", denke ich. Beispiel: "Du bist aber heute (leicht) reizbar!" = erregbar.

In der Fachsprache bedeutet reizbar, dass ein System auf Reize reagiert.
So sind zum Beispiel Nervenzellen durch Signale reizbar.


----------



## boxenstop

"Wissenschaft, Kunst und Lehre sind frei."

Also ist in der diesjährigen Pisastudie für das gefundene Wort "erschreckbar" eine positive Bewertung gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Demiurg

Linguistik sollte meiner Meinung nach deskriptiv, nicht präskriptiv sein. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass das Wort "erschreckbar" nach einer produktiven Regel gebildet ist und von Muttersprachlern tatsächlich verwendet wird, dürfte seiner Kanonisierung nichts im Wege stehen, auch wenn das dem Advocatus Diaboli Bauchgrimmen verursacht.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen allerseits 



Demiurg said:


> Linguistik sollte (...) deskriptiv, nicht präskriptiv sein.



Ist dieser Satz nicht ziemlich präskriptiv, Demiurg?  

Im Ernst: Die Aussage "Linguistik sollte bevorzugt deskriptiv vorgehen" ist für mich OK.

Aber ich halte es für außerordentlich problematisch, wenn *Lehrer* (und vergleichbare Instanzen) deskriptiv verfahren. Sie sollten die Menschen, die sich ihnen anvertrauen, an den Standard der Sprache heranführen und ihnen klar aufzeigen, wo ein ungewöhnlicher Sprachgebrauch vorliegt. Darauf vertraue ich, zum Beispiel auch beim Erlernen meiner Fremdsprachen.

"Erschreckbar" ist, soweit ich das erkennen kann, kein standardgemäßer Gebrauch. Es taucht in keinem der Referenzwerke auf, die wir zu Rate gezogen haben, und auch bei meiner Suche (allerdings nur stichprobenartig) habe ich nur Sites gefunden, die eher nicht fachkompetent erscheinen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein standardsprachlich (zum Beispiel im Grimm) aufgeführtes Wort ist "schreckbar" bzw. "Schreckbarkeit".

Ergänzung: Grimm verwendet es aber in einer anderen Bedeutung, die heute veraltet ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Hallo Sowka,

so weit liegen wir nicht auseinander, erst recht nicht was den Spracherwerb betrifft. Und wenn ich mir beispielsweise die Verwendung von "war" und "wahr" in Internetforen so ansehe, dann packt mich das kalte Grausen, Deskriptivität hin oder her. 

Andererseits sehe ich keinen linguistischen Grund, das Wort "erschreckbar" gegegenüber seinen Kollegen "reizbar" und "erregbar" zu diskriminieren, nur weil ein naher Verwandter namens "schreckhaft" existiert.


----------



## Sowka

Demiurg said:


> Hallo Sowka,
> 
> so weit liegen wir nicht auseinander, erst recht nicht was den Spracherwerb betrifft. Und wenn ich mir beispielsweise die Verwendung von "war" und "wahr" in Internetforen so ansehe, dann packt mich das kalte Grausen, Deskriptivität hin oder her.



 Genauso geht es mir auch. Das Deskriptive darf nicht ins Beliebige abgleiten, so meine vorläufige, vorsichtige Haltung dazu.



> Andererseits sehe ich keinen linguistischen Grund, das Wort "erschreckbar" gegegenüber seinen Kollegen "reizbar" und "erregbar" zu diskriminieren, nur weil ein naher Verwandter namens "schreckhaft" existiert.


Zur Zeit sehe ich zwei Gründe. 

1) Historisch sind diese Adjektive gebildet worden: _reizbar_, _erregbar_, _schreckhaft_. Alles, was man mit diesen Adjektiven beschreiben wollte, ist durch die so gebildeten Formen abgedeckt.

Es gibt für mich keinen plausiblen Grund, zu _schreckhaft_ die weitere, sinngleiche, Form _erschreckbar_ hinzuzusetzen. 

Warum sollte man dann nämlich _reizhaft_ oder _erreghaft_ blockieren (_reizhaft_ findet sich übrigens tatsächlich vereinzelt im Internet, offenbar mit der Bedeutung _reiz*voll*_ )?

2) Wie oben erläutert, finde ich keine Quellen für das Wort _erschreckbar_, die ich als gute Quellen ansehen würde.

Aber hier zeigt sich möglicherweise meine eigene _déformation professionelle_.  Ich arbeite an der Standardisierung der Terminologie in einem Unternehmen.


----------



## Hutschi

Schreckhaft und erschreckbar/schreckbar haben zwar an der Oberfläche die gleiche Bedeutung, wenn man genauer hinschaut, gibt es einen Unterschied.

Wenn jemand schreckhaft ist, erschrickt er leicht, er hat eine niedrige Reizbarkeitsschwelle gegenüber Schreck.

Wenn jemand leicht erschreckbar/schreckbar ist, dann ist er meist auch schreckhaft. Wenn jemand schwer erschreckbar ist, ist er keineswegs schreckhaft. Er ist nicht schwer schreckhaft, sondern wenig schreckhaft.

"Schreckhaft" ist eine Eigenschaft der schreckhaften Person.
"Erschreckbar" ist außerdem eine Eigenschaft der Umgebung. Manchmal gibt es auch einen Willen, den anderen zu erschrecken.
"Er ist leicht durch einen Knall erschreckbar." - Das funktioniert nicht mit schreckhaft.

Sehr vereinfachte Eselsbrücke:

...haft: die Eigenschaft haftet dem Subjekt bzw. Objekt an. Tugendhaft - er besitzt Tugend, schreckhaft - er besitzt die Eigenschaft, leicht zu erschrecken.
...bar: es gibt eine potentielle Einwirkung von außen. Erhitzbar: man kann es erhitzen. Reizbar - man kann es reizen.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> 1) Historisch sind diese Adjektive gebildet worden: _reizbar_, _erregbar_, _schreckhaft_. Alles, was man mit diesen Adjektiven beschreiben wollte, ist durch die so gebildeten Formen abgedeckt.


*Historisch* ist "erschreckbar" sehr wohl ausreichend belegt (siehe #4). Die Frage ist, ob es wegen seiner seltenen Verwendung *immer noch* als als standardsprachlich gelten kann. Meine Meinung, ob Lehrer hierzu Bemerkungen machen sollten ist:
- Ja, sie sollten Schüler darauf hinweisen, dass es ein ungewöhnliches Wort ist.
- Nein, sie sollten seine Verwendung nicht als notenrelevanten Fehler werten (und darum ging es, glaube ich, in der Frage), weil das Wort nach einer produktiven Regel gebildet ist.

In fachsprachlichen Texten würde ich übrigens anders argumentieren, da Standardisierung hier einen höheren Stellenwert hat als in anderen Kontexten. So würde ich in Fachtexten z.B. nie einen Terminus variieren, nur um der stilistischen Regel zu entsprechen, Wörter möglichst nicht im selben Satz zu wiederholen.


----------



## sokol

Demiurg said:


> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass das Wort "erschreckbar" nach einer produktiven Regel gebildet ist und von Muttersprachlern tatsächlich verwendet wird, dürfte seiner Kanonisierung nichts im Wege stehen, auch wenn das dem Advocatus Diaboli Bauchgrimmen verursacht.



Ich bin geneigt zuzustimmen; übrigens hat bei mir nichts innerlich zusammengezuckt, als ich das Wort "erschreckbar" gelesen habe: sicher, als Wort ungewöhnlich - ich selbst hab's sicher noch nie verwendet, aber korrekt gebildet und in der Bedeutung klar.

Erst der Gebrauch würde natürlich das Wort als Teil des deutschen Lexikons bestätigen, aber mit zunehmendem Gebrauch sähe auch ich kein Hindernis, das Wort in Lexika aufzunehmen.


----------



## boxenstop

In einer bestimmten Situation erschreckbar, ansonsten nicht schreckhaft-
WAS WÄRE je EIN sYNONYM?


----------



## sokol

boxenstop said:


> In einer bestimmten Situation erschreckbar, ansonsten nicht schreckhaft-
> WAS WÄRE je EIN sYNONYM?


Was glaubst du denn? Als Muttersprachler solltest du ja ein gewisses Gefühl dafür haben, in welchen Situationen was für ein Wort anstelle von "erschreckbar" verwendet werden könnte.

In jedem Fall kommt es auf den Kontext an, auf die Situation also, in der du das Wort gebrauchen möchtest - ohne Beispiele würde ich mir also schwer tun, irgendwas vorzuschlagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann es mit Verben auflösen: Es ist leicht/schwer, ihn zu erschrecken. Man kann ihn erschrecken.


----------



## boxenstop

Mir ist klar, mit was ich mich schwer oder leicht tue. Ich versuchte, mir den Klang beider Worte bei schnellem Sprachgebrauch anzuhören und zu sehen, ob es inhaltlich bei schnellem Gebrauch zu einer Konfusion führen würde, mich sozusagen an den Gebrauch des Wortes "erschreckbar" zu gewöhnen und stelle fest, dass die angewandte Regel durchaus logisch und korrekt ist und es demnach auch M.E keinen weiteren Grund gibt, hier bei der diesjährigen Pisastudie wegen seltenem Gebrauch nur 1/2 Punkt anstatt 1 ganzen zu verteilen. (Bei  Fa."Duden" einen Antrag zur Aufnahme stellen).



berndf said:


> *Historisch* ist "erschreckbar" sehr wohl ausreichend belegt (siehe #4). Die Frage ist, ob es wegen seiner seltenen Verwendung *immer noch* als als standardsprachlich gelten kann. Meine Meinung, ob Lehrer hierzu Bemerkungen machen sollten ist:
> - Ja, sie sollten Schüler darauf hinweisen, dass es ein ungewöhnliches Wort ist.
> - Nein, sie sollten seine Verwendung nicht als notenrelevanten Fehler werten (und darum ging es, glaube ich, in der Frage), weil das Wort nach einer produktiven Regel gebildet ist.
> 
> In fachsprachlichen Texten würde ich übrigens anders argumentieren, da Standardisierung hier einen höheren Stellenwert hat als in anderen Kontexten. So würde ich in Fachtexten z.B. nie einen Terminus variieren, nur um der stilistischen Regel zu entsprechen, Wörter möglichst nicht im selben Satz zu wiederholen.



Durch die zahlreichen Erwägungen bedingt, begleitet mich das Wort unscheinbar und ich spiele mit Verben, mache sie zu baren Adjektiven und schon ist das Wort nicht mehr selten, sondern vertraut, als erschröke man unbewusst beim ersten Mal Hören, gewöhne sich dann an seinen Klang und ist schließlich vertraut damit und mit ihm mit a deutscher Logik für Wortkreationen.
Keine Angst vor Wörtern!


----------



## sokol

Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass ich beim Wort "erschreckbar" durchaus nicht innerlich zusammenzucke (ich finde das Wort voll und ganz akzeptabel, auch wenn es unüblich ist - natürlich nur dann, wenn's im Kontext auch passt, d. h. im gegebenen Kontext nicht ein anderes Wort besser wäre bzw. "erschreckbar" im gegebenen Kontext nicht eindeutig wäre, semantisch).

Die Unüblichkeit stört mich nicht, denn das Wort ist korrekt gebildet; bedingt dadurch, dass es unüblich ist, muss aber der Kontext eindeutig sein, damit es zu keiner Fehlinterpretation kommt.

(Ganz im Gegensatz dazu zucke ich bei der Verbform "erschröcken" innerlich zusammen; die starken Bildungen mit "erschröcken" gehören meines Erachtens nicht mehr zum modernen Sprachgebrauch. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. )

Zur Illustration; ich würde wie folgt urteilen:

- Sie ist ziemlich erschreckbar. 
Korrekt wäre in diesem Fall ganz sicher "schreckhaft", "erschreckbar" passt nicht, ich würde diesen Gebrauch als falsch beurteilen.

- Sie ist ziemlich leicht erschreckbar = ziemlich leicht zu erschrecken. 
Obwohl die Formulierung mit "zu" + Infinitiv die üblichere und häufigere wäre, würde ich die Version mit "erschreckbar" in diesem Fall korrekt finden (ich würde das selbst nicht so gebrauchen, weder in Standardsprache noch im Dialekt, aber sprachlich finde ich diesen Gebrauch richtig).


----------



## boxenstop

Die Kinder werden mit Münchhausen und Goethe in Kontakt gesetzt und staunen, was Sprache alles hergibt.

Ok, erschröke ist altmodisch.


----------



## berndf

boxenstop said:


> Ok, erschröke ist altmodisch.


Nöö, das ist einfach nur ein Schreibfehler. Der Konjunktiv II ist "man erschr*ä*ke", mit "ä" nicht mit "ö".

Veraltet ist "man erschr*öc*ke", mit kurzem "ö" und "ck". Das ist aber Konjunktiv I und gleichbedeutend mit dem heute alleine gebräuchlichen "man erschecke". Die Präteritumformen werden in beiden Varianten mit Ablaut "a", im Konjunktiv II umgelautet zu "ä", gebildet.


----------



## Hutschi

Zumindest gab es die Form mit "ö" noch zu Goethes Zeiten:

http://books.google.de/books?id=O_vZvaVDaAIC&pg=RA4-PA127&lpg=RA4-PA127&dq=erschr%C3%B6ke&source=bl&ots=l89tbkeb2W&sig=IkSurFMopOQyZNiSgO-iQZf-muU&hl=de&ei=z-a-TJteyYE6-ueMLg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCIQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=erschr%C3%B6ke&f=false

"Ich erschröke über seine Verhärtung". 

Mir kommt diese Form auch nicht falsch vor, eher literarisch.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Zumindest gab es die Form mit "ö" noch zu Goethes Zeiten:
> 
> http://books.google.de/books?id=O_v...ved=0CCIQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=erschröke&f=false
> 
> "Ich erschröke über seine Verhärtung".
> 
> Mir kommt diese Form auch nicht falsch vor, eher literarisch.


Nein, das ist ein Scannfehler. An der Stelle steht "erschr*e*cke". Hier eine andere Ausgabe, bei der man den Text auch sieht. (Das hatte ich vorher verifiziert.)


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Trotzdem kommt mir diese Form bekannt vor.
Ich hatte geglaubt, es sei ein Scan.

Hier findet man aber als Beispiel die Form. http://www.mundart-duesseldorf.de/grammatik/erschrecken-erschrecke%20%28intr.%29.pdf

Die Tabelle enthält auch die standardsprachlichen Formen.

Es scheint eine regionale Form zu sein, die vielleicht mundartlich abstammt. Da ich aus einem Mundartgebiet komme und das Wort selten verwendet wird, scheint es mir vielleicht daher vertraut.

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn Dichter es verwendet hätten.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Danke. Trotzdem kommt mir diese Form bekannt vor.
> 
> Hier findet man aber als Beispiel die Form. http://www.mundart-duesseldorf.de/grammatik/erschrecken-erschrecke%20%28intr.%29.pdf


Als abweichende Schreibweise von "erschröcke". Einen Beleg für Konjunktiv II mit "ö" finde ich keinen. Reine Mundartformen sind, denke ich, hier nicht zu betrachten, sonst gleiten wir ist absolut beliebige ab. Bei den vielen Mundarten des Deutschen findest Du so ziemlich für jede Abweichung irgendwo einen Beleg.


Hutschi said:


> Die Tabelle enthält auch die standardsprachlichen Formen.


Aber keine mit "ö".


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Als abweichende Schreibweise von "erschröcke". Einen Beleg für Konjunktiv II mit "ö" finde ich keinen. Reine Mundartformen sind, denke ich, hier nicht zu betrachten, sonst gleiten wir ist absolut beliebige ab. Bei den vielen Mundarten des Deutschen findest Du so ziemlich für jede Abweichung irgendwo einen Beleg.



Die Quelle gibt Dialekt-Formen mit "erschrök/e/n" , abhängig vom Pronomen. Beispiel:  (sie) (Standard)  erschräken - (Dialekt) erschröke/n



> Aber keine _(standardsprachlichen Formen) _mit "ö".


Hat keiner bestritten.

Ich habe einfach nicht gewusst/war mir nicht bewusst, dass "erschröke" keine standardsprachliche Variante ist. Dabei können wir das bewenden lassen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe einfach nicht gewusst/war mir nicht bewusst, dass "erschröke" keine standardsprachliche Variante ist.


Ach so. Alles klar.


----------

